# Fish Mouth Tumor?



## viper368 (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I've got an African Cichlid that's had this very large tumor looking pouch on it's mouth. I tried Paragon II on it a while back, which did nothing. I could be wrong, but I don't think it's cotton mouth. Not sure what it is, quite frankly.

Funny thing is, it doesn't seem to be anything that's contagious, since he's had it for months & yet none of my other fish have gotten it. It doesn't seem to be affecting his health in any other way though, as he still eats & looks healthy otherwise, other than being horrid to look at.

A little about my tank: 55 gallon, about 20 fish- all Africans, temp is kept at 75 F, water readings look fine. I've got a canister & undergravel filter.

I did try doing a search before posting, but none of the pics I saw resembled what my fish has got.

Does anyone have any idea what this might be, and if it's treatable, what would be best to use?

Thanks in advance for any help you could give!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Likely a tumor. If it has a cauliflower appearance, it could be Lymphocystis however these tumors are generally smaller in size than what this one appears to be.
If it continues to grow and impedes the fish's eyesight or ability to swim or feed, you may want to consider euthanasia, otherwise, swim on fishy.


----------



## viper368 (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply GTZ, I do appreciate it.

The only thing that makes me question it being Lymphocystis is that, from what I've read, this virus is contagious. You think by now then that some other of my fish would have gotten it.


----------

